# Scored this little gem from 1942



## Eric (Jun 18, 2015)

I got this bike through a buddy who got it from a former owner of a Schwinn store.  It was her personal bike and she was able to give a history back all the way until new.  It sat in an attic of schwinn store for over 30 years.  It appears to 99% unmolested.  I am not normally a lightweight guy but this one seemed really special.  Anyone know anything about this particular model?


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like a Schwinn New World.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the same bike badged for distribution in Richmond, VA and has your color and all your decals and New World in script on the down tube.
Same wheels and components except the seat as mine is a traditional period Mesinger and has a glass scripted Schwinn reflector.
Being a ladies model, a lightweight, and stripped down for the war with Euro fender stylings, it has low esteem in a collectors eye, but I hold onto mine for the representation of local history.
Its value is there, just not in monetary terms.
Chris


----------



## bikiba (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice bike. I like these new worlds. From the fork and bars, I'm going to guess a 41. Can you post the serial?

The only thing missing is the chainguard 

Sirmike on the site is a new world guru.


----------



## Eric (Jun 19, 2015)

Cool thanks for the info.  I will get the serial number and post it later.  Supposedly this is called a defense model.  They used minimal steel parts and did not chrome anything.  Instead of chrome they painted the parts black.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 19, 2015)

bikiba said:


> Nice bike. I like these new worlds. From the fork and bars, I'm going to guess a 41. Can you post the serial?
> 
> The only thing missing is the chainguard
> 
> Sirmike on the site is a new world guru.




Beautiful Bike. Many war era bikes were produced without chainguards to save metal.


----------

